# Painting Vinyl Sliding Glass Doors



## IdahoBob (Jan 29, 2007)

In order to get the type of sliding glass patio door I want (blinds between glass) and stay on budget, it looks like my choices will be vinyl construction with a a choice of one color: white. Door manufacturers say "Do Not Paint" the vinyl. My particular installation will be north facing and shielded by a trellis so it will receive no direct sunlight. Can the vinyl be successfully painted a medium tan color? If so, what kind of primer and paint should I use? I remember seeing info on some special vinyl paint awhile ago but can't seem to find it anywhere.

Thanks,

Idaho Bob


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Follow the manufacturers recommendations on this one


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.....

Generally speaking,... Vinyl is Much too Slippery to hold Paint,....
Even with proper Sanding,... It'll just shed the paint with Time......

You Can paint it, but be prepared to watch it Fall Off......


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

There are primers and paints certified for Vinyl siding, but I just don't see that magically working to stick to a vinyl door frame. The vinyl door frame will have a lot of flexing and movement that is not an issue with siding.

The biggest problem with trying is that you are going to have to remove every speck of paint if you don't succeed unless you want it to look even worse.

SirWired


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Bondo said:


> You Can paint it, but be prepared to watch it Fall Off......


Yup


You _can_ paint a fish if you want to
Doesn't mean it's a good idea


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

It can be painted.

You need to find out exactly what type of vinyl it is. Typical siding and shutters are pvc - polyvinyl chloride, which is easily paintable.

Different types of vinyl can still be painted, but you need to know which type you have.


----------

